
Robert Mercer Is Stepping Down as Co-CEO of Hedge Fund Renaissance Technologies - chollida1
http://www.businessinsider.com/robert-mercer-leaving-rentech-breitbart-news-2017-11
======
fishcolorbrick
_I supported Milo Yiannopoulos in the hope and expectation that his expression
of views contrary to the social mainstream and his spotlighting of the
hypocrisy of those who would close down free speech in the name of political
correctness would promote the type of open debate and freedom of thought that
is being throttled on many American college campuses today._

'The Overton window made me mad, so I threw a brick through it!'

